# gap under garage door



## qmqmqm (May 14, 2015)

Hi there.

I have noticed that there is a small gap near one corner of the garage door in my house. There is nothing wrong with the door; the concrete floor at that spot seems to be a bit lower than the rest of the area. Outside of the door is asphalt driveway.

When I close the garage door, light can still get in from that gap. Please see enclosed picture.

I'm worried that insects, etc. can get in.

The gap seems to be too small for rodents, but I guess you never know... The bottom of the garage door is made of rubber so it's somewhat flexible.

I wonder if the gap is done intentionally (for water to drain?), or should I fill the gap?

Any comments would be much appreciated!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## nealtw (May 14, 2015)

There are products made for this.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=seal...v&sa=X&ei=lFJVVdOvBIbcoATnqIGwBg&ved=0CEUQsAQ


----------



## qmqmqm (May 14, 2015)

nealtw said:


> There are products made for this.
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=seal...v&sa=X&ei=lFJVVdOvBIbcoATnqIGwBg&ved=0CEUQsAQ



Hi Nealtw. There is already a rubber seal at the bottom of the garage door. The concrete floor is not flat, which causes the gap.

I think putting a small section of rubber on the concrete floor would be unsightly.

How about putting some concrete on top to make the floor flat? The only problem is that I have never worked with concrete before...

Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks a lot!

Paul


----------



## kok328 (May 15, 2015)

You can install an extra thick door seal from an overhead door company that will allow for compression on the high side and normal contact on the low side.


----------



## qmqmqm (May 18, 2015)

kok328 said:


> You can install an extra thick door seal from an overhead door company that will allow for compression on the high side and normal contact on the low side.



Thanks Kok328! Do you think places like the Home Depot will carry things like this, or do I need to go to an overhead door company that specializes in this?

Paul


----------



## kok328 (May 18, 2015)

An overhead door company should be able to supply you better but take a look online at the big box stores too


----------



## beachguy005 (May 18, 2015)

You had the right idea about using a concrete patch to fill the hole.  Just get a small container of premixed concrete.  Clean out any loose material and fill in the hole level with the surrounding floor.  Just use a straight edge to scrape the new concrete level with the floor around it.  That would be the easiest and the correct fix.


----------



## DFBonnett (May 19, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> You had the right idea about using a concrete patch to fill the hole.  Just get a small container of premixed concrete.  Clean out any loose material and fill in the hole level with the surrounding floor.  Just use a straight edge to scrape the new concrete level with the floor around it.  That would be the easiest and the correct fix.



This^. Did it on a customer's garage floor years ago. I used mortar mix because that what I had at the time. Worked fine. Yours looks to be in a spot where the car wheels won't hit it so you should be good to go.


----------



## qmqmqm (May 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## stadry (Jun 11, 2015)

apron/vest stores are not known for specialty items in any dept NOR will either have the best quality of tools,,, they are cheap, tho


----------



## nealtw (Jun 12, 2015)

stadry said:


> apron/vest stores are not known for specialty items in any dept NOR will either have the best quality of tools,,, they are cheap, tho



Have you seen this thread.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=19199


----------

